
GPhone Revealed: With 'phone' project, Google has mobile ad dollars in its sights - nickb
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/10/07/business/gphone.php
======
jsjenkins168
This is actually breaking news, because sources indicate that the GPhone will
not actually be a phone, but rather a software suite package for mobile
devices, based on linux.

So the idea of a GPhone device competing directly with the iPhone wont happen
right now. Google simply wants other handset makers to use their cell phone
software (they dont charge any license fees, it is entirely ad funded).

I'm a bit disappointed they wont build special hardware but hopefully some of
the good handset makers will adopt Google's software since it is open.

~~~
aston
I dunno if I'd be disappointed by Google not building a real phone. They're
not what I imagine when I think "hardware."

